# Migration in Full Effect in Espirtu Santo



## FishHide Sportswear (May 10, 2013)

It seems like from one year to the next we are setting some kind of meteorlogical record, whether it be record drought, several days below freezing , above average winter rainfall or scorching temperatures. One thing always remains constant, the sun will continue its cyclical patterns. Regardless of the warmer than average September the days have begun to grow shorter and this is a major player in the migration trigger of inshore fish. 

When Tobin of Trout Support asked me to help him finish the back half of an upcoming flounder DVD, I jumped at the opportunity. We had already hit drains and pinches and knowing that the migration has begun we targeted sand pockets on grass flats adjacent to drains and secondary passes looking for Southern Flounder. 

The idea is the flounder will stage in the sand potholes awaiting the fall of the September bull tides which bait fish and crustaceans seem to ride straight offshore. Flounder being a true sniper style hunter will lie in wait for an unwary prey item to swim or drift into its target zone. Large preditor species move in conjunction with the bait, falling tides and shortening day to head offshore to do what ever it is that they do. 

While focusing on flounder in this scenario we had to remember to keep the bait bouncing on the bottom trying to bump along one foot at a time. In doing so your by-catch of trout, redfish and black drum will be high to the tune of 5-10 other game species to every 1 flounder. But if you do not drag the bottom of the sand pockets you will not catch any flat fish. 

Tobin and I along with 2 other representatives of Fishhide Sportswear did exactly that as described above. We were clued into the pattern of the flounder and while targeting them we caught large numbers of trout, redfish and black drum. A true Saltwater Serengeti. 

If you can skip the deer blind for a couple days or DVR the football game, I would highly recommend heading out to the main bay shorelines targeting the Big 4. This is the time of year we should all be waiting for!

Good luck, Fish Hard, Fish Safe, Fishhide.


----------



## FishHide Sportswear (May 10, 2013)

*Couple of pix*

Fishing up tight to shorelines.


----------



## FishHide Sportswear (May 10, 2013)

*More*

I saw a flounder roll on a mangrove moth right under the bushes.


----------



## FishHide Sportswear (May 10, 2013)

*Sand pocket slicks*

Slicks were popping right out of the sand pockets in 2-3' of water.


----------

